# I bought a trailer. (:



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks good, have fun with it.


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats wish I could find a deal like that around here.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Im sure you will have a great time with it!!!


----------

